# Grass or weed ?



## Small Farmer (Jul 10, 2012)

Any one know what kind of grass / weed this is? Looks like good grass but I’ve not seen it before in my hay field. I’m in South west Louisiana.


----------



## Tx Jim (Jun 30, 2014)

Looksd like Ryegrass to me


----------



## Hayjosh (Mar 24, 2016)

That is perennial ryegrass.


----------



## Hayman1 (Jul 6, 2013)

Hayjosh said:


> That is perennial ryegrass.


That’s my vote. Comes free with virtually any grass seed you buy


----------



## Hayjosh (Mar 24, 2016)

I plugged it in to my plant app to confirm.


----------



## Small Farmer (Jul 10, 2012)

Thanks guys for the replies, guess I’ll cut and bale it before it dies out


----------

